# Citalopram problems ?



## skittlevomit (Jan 30, 2014)

okay here goes:

so basically ive had pretty bad ibs-d for the past 2 maybe 3 years, it ranges from bad days when i cant move and my stomach is in agony (but i never seem to go to the toilet that much ???), to days when im actually pretty alright and i can go out and do stuff.

im a university student and obviously its making my life hell so ive been to the doctors a lot about this. ive had colonoscopy done and ive tried many diets and medications, and nothing has helped. my doctor just put me on citalopram and for the first 3 days i was having pretty normal bowel movements! but now on my fourth day, ive been passing water all day and my stomach is gurgling. nothing is in pain but i just feel uncomfortable and i have to keep going to the toilet which never usually happens when im not on citalopram.

i put it down to the fact that i (stupidly) ate a fair amount of gluten yesterday as im normally okay when i dont, but im not so sure this is the case now as i feel much worse than i normally am. i also forgot to take citalopram yesterday too, so i was wondering if it might be a withdrawal side effect, but wouldnt it normally take a while for that to show? not just one day!?!

i know that citalopram supposedly causes diarreah as a side effect, but for how long? will it subside over two weeks or so? what are peoples experiences with citalopram?

thanks guys!


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Give it more time and don't stop the citalopram just yet. I took citalopram for a year without noticing any effect on my bowels, however this was before I had IBS.


----------

